# Here’s the Canon EOS R with battery grip in the wild



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 2, 2018)

> It looks like the Canon EOS R in photographers hands and is being used around the world. Below we have an image of what looks to be the Canon EOS R with the BG-E22 battery grip.
> 
> 
> 
> The full specifications for the Canon EOS R have leaked out ahead of this week’s launch via an official Canon PDF.



Continue reading...


----------



## Totoro (Sep 2, 2018)

doesnt look like it to me. The EOS and the R text are separated in the official photos whereas in this picture they look too close. 

Also looks like a mode dial on the top left?


----------



## vangelismm (Sep 2, 2018)

Totoro said:


> doesnt look like it to me. The EOS and the R text are separated in the official photos whereas in this picture they look too close.
> 
> Also looks like a mode dial on the top left?



This is probably a beta camera.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Sep 2, 2018)

Whoever shot that guy had to ask him if the camera had IBIS and dual card slot...


----------



## H. Jones (Sep 2, 2018)

This honestly just looks like an 80D with grip to me, to be honest.


----------



## traveller (Sep 2, 2018)

If this is true then someone’s about to get crossed off Canon’s Christmas card list for violating the terms of their NDA... Getting a photo leaked of you holding a “secret” test body is being somewhat less than cautious, _allowing_ someone to take one is just foolish!

I do not think that this is genuinely a gripped EOS R, as I doubt they would allow a pre-production body out to a test photographer without removing the identifying markings.


----------



## 1kind (Sep 2, 2018)

vangelismm said:


> This is probably a beta camera.


I highly doubt its a beta camera. By now with the announcement being supposedly next week, anyone who does have it should be handling the final production model by now or even the pre-production. If it was a beta, you would think that they would also use gaffers tape to cover up the branding such as the Canon logo, and if it is the "R" logo. There's no EOS logo like there is on the leaked images either.

Also, the placement of the shutter button is off (or out of view?).

That also looks like one of the trains on the LIRR (Long Island Rail Road) in NY.

Whoever took that picture is using a crappy camera phone.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 2, 2018)

Thats not the camera.. Notice the Mode Dial on it..
Also that looks like Ken Wheeler...


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 2, 2018)

ExodistPhotography said:


> Thats not the camera.. Notice the Mode Dial on it..
> Also that looks like Ken Wheeler...


Sans full body tattoos. LOL


----------



## GaryJ (Sep 3, 2018)

ExodistPhotography said:


> Thats not the camera.. Notice the Mode Dial on it..
> Also that looks like Ken Wheeler...


No Tatts...


----------

